# MTD Lawntractor Won't Turn Over



## Fishin (Feb 4, 2014)

Started by replacing battery. Then removed starter and checked using jumper cables. Starter ran fine. Checked for 12V to the soleniod. No voltage one time then the next time had voltage. Replaced soleniod. No effect. Checked start switch with ohmeter. Switch checked good. Reinstalled starter. Used trolling motor battery and and jumped. Worked fine. I looked all over for the clutch safety switch. I don't see it anywhere. I'm thinking I got a bad battery or the starter is drawing too much current. I cleaned all connections and made sure the new battery had a full charge. But if it jumps off fine, I'm thinking it's the battery or the starter. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum .
Any idea what Model and year the tractor is? It will help find the problem.
Without that, I would suggest checking the main fuse,and the cables.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Wouldn't hurt to recheck the ign switch and its wiring. Just finished making repairs there to fix a problem I had on my Cub. Don't overlook the possibilities of an intermittent connection at the switch.


----------



## Fishin (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re*

Yep, fuse is good. I'll have to get the model number, but it's old. The switch intermittancy is a real good possibility. I wanted to rule out the clutch safety switch but I can't find it. MTD site says it's on frame by the pedal but I have found nothing. I've traced all the wires and I don't see any safety switches. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It may be on the UNDERSIDE of the frame,where the pedal/linkage comes through the deck.


----------



## Fishin (Feb 4, 2014)

Fishin said:


> Yep, fuse is good. I'll have to get the model number, but it's old. The switch intermittancy is a real good possibility. I wanted to rule out the clutch safety switch but I can't find it. MTD site says it's on frame by the pedal but I have found nothing. I've traced all the wires and I don't see any safety switches. Thanks


It's model 133Q678H736, built in 1993.


----------



## Farmer87 (Feb 5, 2014)

i worked on a john deere with the same prob the saftey switch was on the rear end i figured out that ya had to wiggle the lever to get it to start yours might not even be like that though


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Switch*

There is a clutch switch on the underside of the frame,on the left side(sitting in seat).It will have yellow wres to it.
There is also a seat safety switch,under the seat.
There is also a reverse switch,under the shifter plate (it's a hook-shaped piece of metal).
Any of these can cause a no-start condition.
Get a piece of wire, 4" long,and strip off 1/2" from each end. disconnect the wire plug from the clutch switch and use the piece of wire to jumper it,and try to start it.
If it starts,see if you can move the switch CLOSER to the pad that activates it(pushing the button in further). 
For the seat switch,you can usually just unplug it,and jumper the wires to each other.


----------



## Fishin (Feb 4, 2014)

*Won't crank*

Boy, this thing has been frustating. I got this used. I see the clutch switch(orange wire) has been jumped. I jumped the ignition switch, pushed down on the clutch, starter runs. Installed new switch. All worked good. Put everything back together. Won't turn over. Geez. All checks good. I now have constant voltage to the soleniod and starter, when I turn the switch, with the clutch depressed. Ordered new starter. It must have a dead spot. Thanks.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

If you had 12V to the solenoid one time, but not another, and you're sure you tested correctly, I'd do that test over a few times. If the power is not getting to the solenoid, that follows back to the ignition switch, which would indicate a bad connection at the switch, a bad connection inside the switch, or an intermittent safety breaking the lead through the switch to the solenoid. Depending on the type of ignition, you can bypass the switch with a couple jumper cables to narrow down and isolate the problem. I did this on my Ariens, battery ignition, by putting one lead off the battery + to the coil, and then another lead from the battery to the 12V on the solenoid where it is supposed to get power from the ignition switch, putting the wire on the solenoid, should close the circuit and turn the engine over, the lead on the coil makes sure it sparks and runs. I think it is possible to fry any sensitive parts doing this, but it worked for me. Once I figured out the machine did actually run, I rewired it more correctly. A brainstorm for you too, I'm not sure, but the safety's have to kill the engine once it is running, so they must kill the power to the coil or some similar mechanism, so don't forget to check if you have power on the coil when turning it over. A fun trick I learned was you can put a test light with one connection on each lead for the coil, and the light should flash on and off if things are working more or less as they should when the engine turns over. If you have it turning over, but it won't start, then you have a coil that is going bad, points, or possibly something in the alternator, rectifier, stator, generator category buggering things up, or a loose connection or fuse on that end of the equation. Honestly, I almost put my Ariens in the scrap metal pile, but after working through a ton of little problems, runs good, seems reliable, does all it's jobs with no problems.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have often removed the black wire coming from the magneto to the frame to troubleshoot electrical problems. On most of the mowers I have worked on this works. The black wire is the kill for the engine. If it's not hooked up, the safety switches won't stop it from runnning.


----------



## Fishin (Feb 4, 2014)

And that was it. I replaced the ground wire and that fixed it. I was getting 12V to the starter after replacing the switch, so I thought starter. The connections on ground wire were good. Evidently the cable wouldn't carry the required amperage. Thanks for you inputs!


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

my 91 mtd that was won in a raffle and given to me becuase the owner paid a lawn service to mow their lawn had been sitting for 12 years so it needed a battery and i couldnt get it to start with a regular lawn mower battery plus it wouldnt fit in the battery box i ended up getting a motorcycle battery for it.


----------

